# cleaning glass



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

any suggestion I just picked up a 120 gallon and the back inside of tank has water stains. I want the tank to be seen from the 3 sides. The person that I got the tank from had only kept the front glass clean. I have tried vinegar and water but did not work. I was thinking clr.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

If it's something on the glass try a brand new straight razor blade...if it's stained then clean might work...the only trick will be keeping it on the stain long enough for it to work...

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re glass*

I tried using brand new razor blades but nothing, it is just like a coffee pot when you see had water stains, that is why thinking clr, but if I do will make sure I clean the tank really good before set it up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

vinegar should work try to soak a rag and have it saturated .not sure about the clr ,depends on how good u clean it after ...


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try making a paste with baking soda and vinegar and letting it sit on the stain(s) for a while then scrubbing it off

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

At least then you won't be putting any chemicals in the tank....

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re glass*

Thanks Tom and Jamie I will try both ways first before I try CLR. Also Jamie have we met before just that I have sold lots of stuff off of kijiji to people in Barrie for saltwater tanks, as I am only in Angus and I see you are from Barrie.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea I bought a pump and some live rock off of you and you through in a sump too haha(thanks!) By the way last time we talked you said you were downsizing?! What's with the new tank! Haha

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re glass*

This is tank #6 now that I have, I keep saying I going to down size, but it hard to cut back. what size of tank are you running now.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Nov 12, 2014)

If the tank had coralline growing on the back glass it will have etched into the surface of the material and will never be clear short of replacing it with cesium oxide.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea I get it! I still have my 29 biocube...I had a 46 bowfront which I bought all that stuff off you for and I got it all set up plumbed to the basement etc and the back blew out of the tank one day....luckily I didn't have any living things in it yet I was just cycling it...but still...what a mess.....so I found a 72 bowfront on kijiji in perfect shape and bought it...my uncle bought the pump and sump I got from you for his set up and I still have all of the live rock in a brute can awaiting my basement to be finished so no I can set the 72 up down there haha

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Failing everything else you could always get a buffing pad for a drink and some compound and buff it out.. 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Drill

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

The tank did have heavy corline on it, but what is cesium oxide and how do you use it.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cerium oxide glass polishing compound

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Think any where in Barrie that I mite be able to get some. I just google it sounds like it mite work. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have used a product called Bar Keeper's Friend . You can find it at Canadian Tire. It comes in a container similar to Ajax or Comet. Its an abrasive powder made from Oxalic Acid, which is a naturally occurring compound found in vegetables. Wet the glass surface, sprinke on to form a paste and rub with a cloth. Hardly any pressure needed, it doesn't scratch the glass and the hard water stains slide right off. The oxalic acid melts the stain away. Costs about $5. If you can't find it let me know. I'm in Angus once a week, I'll drop some off.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

was just reading about the Bar Keeps Friend when I googled how to clean stains on glass. I am going to Canadian Tire now to see if they have any, will let you know. Thanks again that's why I love this site always lots of help.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

went to Canadian picked all 3 of the different ways for the Bar Keepers Friend, spent 3 hours trying but never made any difference. I guess it will go with the back to the wall. I was so hoping to view all 3 sides. Still mite try and polish the glass lightly.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Polishing should work! How big of an area is it?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

how bad is the stains on the glass .... have u filled it up with water sometimes the scratches could go away when filled with water .u may want to rethink this if u wanted a tank from threesides u will most likely always want a tank with threesides viewing ...jmho


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Untreated Melamine Sponge (Magic Eraser)


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

I did add some water up to some of the stains and you can see them. The tank is 48x24x24 and the overflow and drain are on the 24" end the stain is about 10" up from the bottom and go the hole 48". I know the cleaner did make it a little better.


----------



## Innisfil_Creek (Oct 20, 2016)

Oxalic Acid is the ingredient in Bartender's Friend that makes it work so well. Bartender's Friend only contains a small amount of Oxalic Acid.

I use full strength Oxalic Acid to clean all stains off of glass. It is cheap, very powerful and will not harm glass, plastics nor silicon. It comes in a powder, so simply mix it with a little water and rub on the glass surface. Let it sit for a few minutes and wipe off with a rag. All clean.

Warning. If you are going to use pure Oxalic Acid make sure you wear rubber gloves and be careful. It is a strong acid and will burn your skin.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Innisfil_Creek said:


> Oxalic Acid is the ingredient in Bartender's Friend that makes it work so well. Bartender's Friend only contains a small amount of Oxalic Acid.
> 
> I use full strength Oxalic Acid to clean all stains off of glass. It is cheap, very powerful and will not harm glass, plastics nor silicon. It comes in a powder, so simply mix it with a little water and rub on the glass surface. Let it sit for a few minutes and wipe off with a rag. All clean.
> 
> Warning. If you are going to use pure Oxalic Acid make sure you wear rubber gloves and be careful. It is a strong acid and will burn your skin.


Where do you buy pure oxalic acid?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Innisfil_Creek (Oct 20, 2016)

I am a beekeeper, we use it as a treatment for mites in bees. I also run a beekeeping supply company. I sell Oxalic Acid on my website at:

http://innisfilcreekhoney.com/products/oxalic-acid-dihydrate-996-140-gram-bottle

If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Brian, any chance of coming by on the week end and purchase some from, or do I have to purchase off you web site. plmk Thanks


----------



## Innisfil_Creek (Oct 20, 2016)

The shop is open every Saturday from 9:00 am - 12:00 pm. Stop by and you are welcome to pick some up. Address is on the contacts page of my website.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

That's great thanks and will let you know if it works.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Koopie I would be interested to know if it works as well, plmk!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re glass*

well finally got around to trying the oxalic acid on the tank, and it never touched it. Well one more try and that is to water sand and polish. Thanks for all the suggestion.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

That sucks I was hoping for an easy solution! The good news is the polishing will take care of it, it's just a little more of a process!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------

